# Rat Breeders in Virginia Beach?



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been searching online and calling Vets but I can't seem to find any here...

Anybody know of any? Or how to find one?

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

check the rats looking for homes section. there is a sticky there that lists a bunch of different breeders, i don't know if a breeder in your area has been posted but its worth the look.


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

Have you tried here? 
Sometimes it is worth going on a weekend quite a ways to get a good one. 
http://www.altpet.net/rodents/breeder.html


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I spoke with a woman at PetsMart who had dumbos she got from a breeder around here (virginia beach), I can't remember the name of the place for the life of me though. It's hard to find healthy kits around here, either they're unhealthy feeders or old unsocialized rats from petsmart. I got lucky with my girls, a friend of ours bred them, we got to see them from birth and got them as soon as they were weened. Please let me know if you find one, i'm interested in getting more girls.


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

Well if I hear of any breeders or come across any down your way I will be happy to let you know. I was trying to find some breeders anywhere near you at all. Not always easy but don't give up. 
If you can get them young enough and healthy at least then you can handle them fine too.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

